# Photovoltaic Electrical Power Systems Inspector / Installer solar check list



## ricielectric (20 مارس 2010)

*Photovoltaic Electrical Power Systems Inspector / Installer solar check list*

The following solar check list is an outline of the general requirements found in the 2005 
National Electrical Code (NEC) — Article 690 for Photovoltaic (PV) Power Systems 
installations. The checklist is only a guide and applies to any component used or installed in 
a PV system other than a listed, factory-assembled component. The local authority having 
jurisdiction (AHJ) or inspector has the final say on what is or is not acceptable. Local codes 
may modify the requirements of the NEC. This list should be used in conjunction with Article 
690 and other applicable articles of the NEC and includes inspection requirements for both 
stand-alone PV systems (with and without batteries) and utility-interactive PV systems. 
Where Article 690 differs from other articles of the NEC, Article 690 takes precedence. 
[690.3] References in brackets [ ] are to the 2005 NEC and other relevant documents.

PV ARRAYS
• PV modules listed to UL Standard 1703? [110.3] Mechanical Attachment

• Modules attached to the mounting structure according to the manufacturer’s instructions?
• Roof penetrations secure and weather tight? Grounding
• Each module grounded using the supplied hardware, the grounding point identified on the module and the manufacturer’s 
instructions? Note: Bolting the module to a “grounded” structure usually will not meet NEC requirements.
• Properly sized equipment-grounding conductors routed with the circuit conductors?? [690.45] Conductors
• Conductor type? —If exposed: USE-2, UF (usually inadequate at 60°C), or SE, 90°C, wet-rated and sunlight-resistant. [690.31(B)]—
If in conduit: RHW-2, THWN-2, or XHHW-2 90°C, wet-rated conductors. [310.15]
• Conductor insulation rated at 90°C [UL-1703] to allow for operation at 70°C+ near modules and in conduit exposed to sunlight 
(add 17-20°C to ambient temperature)?
• Temperature-derated ampacity calculations based on 156% of short-circuit current (Isc), and the derated ampacity greater than 
156% Isc rating of overcurrent device? [690.8,9] Note: Suggest temperature derating factors of 65°C in installations where the backs 
of the module receive cooling air (6” or more from surface) and 75°C where no cooling air can get to the backs of the modules. 
Ambient temperatures in excess of 40°C may require different derating factors.
• Portable power cords allowed only for tracker connections? [690.31(C), 400.3,7,8]
• Strain reliefs/cable clamps or conduit used on all cables and cords? [300.4, 400.10]
• Listed for the application and the environment?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OVERCURRENT PROTECTION

• Overcurrent devices in the dc circuits listed for dc operation? If device not marked dc, verify dc listing with manufacturer. Auto, 
marine, and telecom devices not acceptable.
• Rated at 1.25 x 1.25 = 1.56 times short-circuit current from modules? [UL-1703, 690.8, module instructions] Note: Both 125% 
factors are now in the NEC. Supplementary listed devices are allowed in PV source circuits only, but branch-circuit rated devices 
preferred. [690.9(C)]
• Each module or series string of modules have an overcurrent device protecting the module? [UL-1703/NEC 110.3(B)] Note: 
Frequently, installers ignore this requirement marked on the back of modules. Listed combiner PV combiner boxes meeting this 
requirement are available. SMA Sunny Boy and some other “string” inverters operating at high voltages may not require dc fuses 
with two strings of modules or less.
• Located in a position in the circuit to protect the module conductors from backfed currents from parallel module circuits or from the 
charge controller or battery? [690- 9(A) FPN]
• Smallest conductor used to wire modules protected? Sources of overcurrent are parallel-connected modules, batteries, and ac 
backfeed through inverters. [690-9(A)]
• User-accessible fuses in “touch-safe” holders or capable of being changed without touching live contacts? [690.16] ELECTRICAL 
CONNECTIONS
• Pressure terminals tightened to the recommended torque specification?
• Crimp-on terminals listed and installed with listed crimping tools by the same manufacturer?
• Twist-on wire connectors listed for the environment (i.e. dry, damp, wet, or direct burial) and installed per the manufacturer’s 
instructions?
• Pressure lugs or other terminals listed for the environment? (i.e. inside, outside, wet, direct burial) • Power splicing blocks listed 
and not just UL Recognized?
• Terminals containing more than one conductor listed for multiple conductors?
• Connectors or terminals using flexible, fine-stranded conductors listed for use with such conductors?

CHARGE CONTROLLERS

• Charge controller listed to UL Standard 1741? [110.3]
• Exposed energized terminals not readily accessible?
• Does a diversion controller have an independent backup control method? [690.72(B)(1)] DISCONNECTS
• Disconnects listed for dc operation in dc circuits? Automotive, marine, and telecom devices are not acceptable.
• PV Disconnect readily accessible and located at first point of penetration of PV conductors?
• PV conductors outside structure until reaching first readily accessible disconnect unless in metallic raceway? [690.14, 690.31(F)]
• Disconnects for all current-carrying conductors of PV source? [690.13]
• Disconnects for equipment? [690.17]
• Grounded conductors not fused or switched? Bolted disconnects OK. Note: Listed PV Centers by Xantrex, Outback, and others for 
12, 24, and 48-volt systems contain charge controllers, disconnects, and overcurrent protection for entire dc system with possible 
exception of source circuit or module protective fuses. INVERTERS (Stand-alone Systems)
• Inverter listed to UL Standard 1741? [110.3] Note: Inverters listed to telecommunications or other standards do not meet NEC 
requirements.
• DC input currents calculated for cable and fuse requirements? Input current = rated ac output in watts divided by lowest battery 
voltage divided by inverter efficiency at that power level. [690.8(B)(4)]
• Cables to batteries sized 125% of calculated inverter input currents? [690.8(A)]
• Overcurrent/Disconnects mounted near batteries and external to PV load centers if cables are longer than 4-5 feet to batteries or 
inverter?
• High interrupt, listed, dc-rated fuses or circuit breakers used in battery circuits? AIR/AIC at least 20,000 amps? [690.71(C), 110.9]
• No multiwire branch circuits where single 120-volt inverters connected to 120/240-volt load centers? [100–Branch Circuit, 
Multiwire], [690.10(C)]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BATTERIES



• Building-wire type cables used? [Chapter 3] Note: Welding cables, marine, locomotive (DLO), and auto battery cables don't meet 
NEC. Flexible, listed USE, RHW, or THW cables are available. Article 400 flexible cables larger than 2/0 AWG are OK for battery cell 
connections, but not in conduit or through walls. [690.74, 400.8] Flexible, fine stranded cables require very limited, specially listed 
terminals. See stand-alone inverters for ampacity calculations.
• Access limited? [690.71(B)]
• Installed in well-vented areas (garages, basements, outbuildings, and not living areas)? Note: Manifolds, power venting, and 
single exterior vents to the outside are not required and should be avoided.
• Cables to inverters, dc load centers, and/or charge controllers in conduit?
• Conduit enters the battery enclosure below the tops of the batteries? [300.4] Note: There are no listed battery boxes. Lockable 
heavy-duty plastic polyethylene tool boxes are usually acceptable INVERTERS (Utility-interactive Systems)
• Inverter listed to UL Standard 1741 and identified for use in interactive photovoltaic power systems? [690.4(D), 690.60] Note: 
Inverters listed to telecommunications and other standards do not meet NEC requirements.
• Backup charge controller to regulate the batteries when the grid fails? [690.72(B)(1)]
• Connected to dedicated branch circuit with back-fed overcurrent protection? [690.64]
• Listed dc and ac disconnects and overcurrent protection? [690.15,17]
• Total rating of overcurrent devices supplying power to ac load center (main breaker plus backfed PV breaker) less than load-center 
rating (120% of rating in residences)? [690.64(B)(2)].

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GROUNDING

• Only one bonding conductor (grounded conductor to ground) for dc circuits and one bonding conductor for ac circuits (neutral to 
ground) for system grounding? [250] Note: The dc bonds may be located inside inverters or in ground-fault protection devices.
• AC and dc grounding electrode conductors connected properly? They may be connected to the same grounding electrode system 
(ground rod). Separate electrodes, if used, must be bonded together. [690.41,47]
• Equipment grounding conductors properly sized (even on ungrounded, low-voltage systems)? [690.43]
• Disconnects and overcurrent in both of the ungrounded conductors in each circuit on 12-volt, ungrounded systems? [240.20(A)], 
[690.41]
• Bonding fittings used with metal conduits when dc system voltage is more than 250V dc? [250.97] CONDUCTORS (General)
• Standard building-wire cables and wiring methods used? [300.1(A)]
• Wet-rated conductors used in conduits in exposed locations? [100 Definition of Location, Wet]
• DC color codes correct? They are the same as ac color codes—grounded conductors are white and equipment-grounding 
conductors are green, green/yellow, or bare. [200.6(A)]


----------



## إبن جبير (20 مارس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## mhmd alqasem (20 مارس 2010)

رائع.... شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------

